# what's the deal with lowering cars, why the fk?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so what the hell is the deal with lowering the car. 
why the hell to people do it. just because it looks cool today?
because lyrics of most todays songs have "get low" words in them?
are you scared to turn over during the turn?

I personally like car a little higher than stock suspension. why because
it's practical. car does not hit anything in the bottom on bad roads.

please explain. if there is no practical use or improvement due to lowering
then it's really fkn stupid. I personally think of people with lowered cars
as the lowest class of people on the road.

and thank you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

In my opinion...

-Aesthetics (looks)...On Nissan cars alone, you will notice a LOT of wheel gap. It's personal preference for some people to get rid of that wheel gap, especially if you go with aftermarket rims.
-Performance...MANY people will lower a suspension to create a lower center of gravity as well as better handling.

I know it's just me but I don't like my car to 'float' whenever I go over bumps on the highway. I prefer a tighter feeling suspension and cannot stand _sloppy_ feeling. If I wanted sloppy I would have bought a Cadillac and would have been done with modding.


It's just personal preference. If I had the money to get a truck and put a lift kit I would...so don't think I am biased.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Lowering a car does two things to improve handling. 
1) lowers the center of gravity, thereby making the handling more stable.
2) air travels faster under the car when it is lower to the ground. When you move air at a faster speed it creates a suction on the bottom of the car, making the car more "glued" to the road. 

signed, one of the lowest classes of people on the road.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Are we talking about lowering or slamming? There is a difference. If you are refering to the bling culture or the 2fast2furious poser scene then that is slamming. I "lowered" my car on Hypercos and it is totally worth it in both the aesthetic sense and the practical sense. But I cringe when I see some jackass bouncing down the road in a slammed whatever. It just looks silly. I guess if I had to rationalize lowering I'd say that (if you do it properly) I'd rather perform an emergency manuevre in my car now than when it was stock.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

yes, it keeps car glued to the road and maybe center of gravity will be lower.
but do you really drive over 100 mph every day to worry about being glued to the road?
as of center of gravity couple of inches of lowering will not improve handling 
drastically. you can just put stiff suspension kit and lowering a car with this suspension will be like using 
gold color windshield wiper instead of black color one.
anyway I was just curious if lowering really does something very important handlingwise.
maybe. but I wouldn't spent a dime to lower a car. handling arguments are not convinsing enough.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Every little bit helps...even if it is 1-2 inches. Not only will you be a little lower but you will also have a stiffer spring which will definitely help over a stock OEM spring.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

To each their own man. If you don't like the looks or don't think it improves enough to warrant lowering your car....then don't lower your car. Why criticise others (like myself) who like the look and enjoy the improved handling (and yes it is noticable). 

Not to criticise you, but if you are not convinced that the handling gets improved enough to justify lowering, then you should do some more reading on the subject. Most of us who have lowered our cars have. I would rather be in a car, like mine, when I am forced to make a quick adjustment because some moron wasn't looking when he changed lanes than a car that handles like mush.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

MickeyKnox said:


> yes, it keeps car glued to the road and maybe center of gravity will be lower.
> but do you really drive over 100 mph every day to worry about being glued to the road?
> as of center of gravity couple of inches of lowering will not improve handling
> drastically. you can just put stiff suspension kit and lowering a car with this suspension will be like using
> ...



Those are extremely uneducated statements. Go do a bit of reading elsewhere on how to improve the handling of a car.
Lowering MOST street cars an inch or so can improve the weight transfer and lower the roll center of a car (but not too far!), making it handle much better.

Done right, it also doesn't ruin the ride quality of the car and in fact often makes it better by controlling suspenion movement more than the soft stock suspension. I bottom out my 2" lowered car considerably less often than I ever did when it was stock. Again, the caveat is that it must be done right. Ricky Ricer 'coilover sleeves' are not what we're talking about here.


Why do I want to do that? because my car sees more miles on a track than it does on the street. I also like to be able to yank the wheel and steer around the truck tire that just blew up in front of me. on a stock car, all I could do is hold on for the ride and hope it doesn't come through the windshield.

It's all a matter of preference. you're entitled to yours, but don't knock the rest of us for ours, especially when you have the misconceptions that you do about it.


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

You must cleanse yourself of this putrid, vile pestilence of unholiness and seek the rightousness and forgiveness of the LOWERED.

:cheers:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i guess im a lowlife.
my car is slammed.
but i have a high truck too...


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

how can you say "...I personally think of people with lowered cars
as the lowest class of people on the road." when you dont know the reason for lowering a car??


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

MickeyKnox said:


> so what the hell is the deal with lowering the car.
> why the hell to people do it. just because it looks cool today?
> because lyrics of most todays songs have "get low" words in them?
> are you scared to turn over during the turn?
> ...


:lame: 

You rode the short bus, didn't you.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

haha... damn man... why don't u just go buy a truck and raise it? i love the look of a nicely dropped car.. just breathe and relax and never ever go to H.I.N


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's my 2c worth ,



> so what the hell is the deal with lowering the car.
> why the hell to people do it. just because it looks cool today?


Unfortunately thoes of us who can't afford supercars have to live with a car thats compromised. While there's no doubt that Nissan is a good brand, however remember they are a company and they wish to make a profit; therefore your components are good enough to do the job at a reasonable price (and therefore profit); believing Nissan did the best job possible is a bit naiive (not dissing you), just look at the recalls they have to do... :O

People therefore mod their cars to improve them and make them more to their liking. With regard to suspension, i personally think its a good idea. Aside from the asthetics, it lowers your center or gravity quite a bit; but also in conjunction with the decreased length of spring it makes for a stiffer ride with less body roll - so your turnings sharper/more precise/better balanced. Thats why you see track cars so low to the ground, and go so flat around the corners.



> I personally think of people with lowered cars
> as the lowest class of people on the road.


Dude - even if it has no practical value what-so-ever, there's no need to diss. If people want to spend money on something that going to make them happy, i say go for it - you only live once.

 peace


----------

